# Hello from the new girl...



## jennaisrad (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi everyone, just wanted to introduce myself... I'm Jenna, longtime lurker and first-time poster. Not a hedgie mommy quite yet, but I should be getting my little man here in the next week or two. Just wanted to say hello


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

welcome! i am also in IL. where are you getting your hedgie from?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## jennaisrad (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello friends  I'm actually not 100% sure exactly where my hedgie is coming from breeder-wise, but I'm ordering it through a pet store in Jacksonville. They don't keep hedgehogs in stock, I just have to call them on Monday and he'll be there the next day - I guess I can assume the breeder is nearby? I'm going to try and get more info when I order him. I couldn't find any breeders online that were near me so I started calling pet stores and this one seemed the most knowledgeable. I'm hoping for the best - if anything I can give a sad hedgie a good home  Unless someone knows of a reputable breeder around the central Illinois area? Any suggestions would be rad!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC! Congrats on your future hedgie! I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

First of all, WELCOME TO HHC 

Now, I don't want to be a party pooper... but did the pet store tell you WHERE they were getting their hedgehogs from?

I ask because pet stores will often get their animals from mills or backyard breeders, which are not the most ideal places to get your baby.

The main issue is the concern over health, and genetically passed on diseases such as Wobbly Hedgehog Syndrome. I'm sure you've read about it somewhere on here.


----------



## jennaisrad (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome! 

And yes, I am very aware of the risks associated with pet store hedgies - I have done a ton of research, mostly on here. Unfortunately, like I said, I don't know of any breeders around here so I'm kinda stuck with the pet store. Whatever the case, I know I have plenty of support from you guys on here and I'm just super excited!


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

jennaisrad said:


> And yes, I am very aware of the risks associated with pet store hedgies - I have done a ton of research, mostly on here. Unfortunately, like I said, I don't know of any breeders around here so I'm kinda stuck with the pet store. Whatever the case, I know I have plenty of support from you guys on here and I'm just super excited!


I just took a quick glance at the breeder list on HHC and I already found 2 breeders listed in IL. I don't know how up-to-date the list is, but I found them within a minute or two of searching, their information from HHC is listed below.



jennaisrad said:


> They don't keep hedgehogs in stock, I just have to call them on Monday and he'll be there the next day - I guess I can assume the breeder is nearby?


This definitely concerns me. Most breeders have a breeding schedule and you never know if hedgehogs are already going to be reserved for someone else. The fact that the pet store said that after you ask for a hedgehog, it could be there the next day, definitely has me worried. It sure sounds like the pet store is getting their hedgehogs from either a mill or a non-reputable breeder if they're able to obtain a hedgehog that quickly.

I checked how far away each of the three breeders' locations were from you based on your given location on the forum using Google maps. Normal is 1.5 hours away and Aurora is 3.5 hours away. At the most, you'd be traveling for an 8 hour ride (with traffic), which isn't that long when you consider getting your hedgehog from a reputable source/breeder, insuring that your hedgehog is healthy and well taken care of and plus the money you'd save with shipping costs. Also, the pet store could lie to you about where they are receiving their hedgehogs from, I doubt they'd actually want you know that they were getting their hedgehogs from a mill or a breeder who doesn't actually care about their hogs and are just in it for the money. You might have to wait longer to get your hedgehog, but if you ask me, it's worth the wait. These are just some things to consider...  Here's the information I mentioned above:

"Laurel J. Sedgwick
Normal, IL
USDA licensed breeder, USDA # 33-A-0468

[email protected]

We are a small-scale breeder focusing on friendly temperament and longevity.
No Shipping

Pogzilla's
Anastasia Ortolano
Aurora, IL
630 236 3499

[email protected]

Due to having a smaller herd, we are able to give our babies hours of individual attention daily, to ensure a healthy, loving new addition to your family. Typically we have babies available year round."


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

Whoops.  From looking at the forum after I posted, people have said to avoid Pogzilla's and Laurel doesn't breed any more :?. Guess I should have done more research myself before posting suggestions , but I figured if they was on HHC's breeder list, they'd be okay. Anyway, I'd still recommend buying from a reputable breeder over a pet store hedgie where you have no real idea where s/he came from! If you don't have transportation, there are breeders that ship


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

there are no decent breeders in IL. the closest would be Hedgie Haven in IN or Gail Dick in OH, which is a bit of driving.


----------



## jennaisrad (Jun 19, 2011)

I appreciate all the help guys, but I'm not really looking to drive several hours when gas is over $3 a gallon. I'm gonna try and glean some more information from the pet store and just hope for the best. I've had pretty good luck with my other animals - Max was adopted from some random people (weird and sad story) and I got Puck through the local pound, plus Arnold and Freddie were pet store buys. I don't know how soon I'll be getting my hedgie now though, the bf and I are having some money issues atm so it might be more like a month or two from now  I'll keep you guys updated with my *hopefully* good news, but until then I'll keep awwwwing over all the adorable hedgies on here :mrgreen:


----------



## dmarie12 (Aug 14, 2011)

I know this post was posted a while ago but if it helps anyone that ends up coming across it that is looking into getting a hedghog this may help.

First, i did hear that vickie's is terrible and that she doesnt really take care of her hedgehogs.

but now to my real point I did purchase my hedgehog from Anastasia. I am 100% satisfied! My Achilles from the start had an awesome personality and you could tell was well taken care of! I first emailed her to see if she had any hedgehogs avaiable she emailed me with lots of detail about when they would be ready and how many she had that were a little older then babies. We then called and made an appointment to come down and see them and then we could decide from there if we wanted to take one home. I did not go my bf did cause he was buying it for me. He had nothing but good things to say about anastasia and all the information that was given to him was very useful. We were also told that if we needed anything at all that we could feel free to call her whenever. 

I admit she isnt always the easiest person to get a hold of but i do believe that she is also in school and that does take a lot of time too. If you call a couple time and leave messages she is bound to get back to you! Everytime we have called her with a question she was more then happy to answer!

thats just my feedback on Anastasia and my experience!


----------

